# Some advice from Tommy



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wmr5_25oVDA


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

great stuff eh? I really enjoyed that. What a great player.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Love watching pretty much everything and anything he does. Great player but also a great sense of humour and great at crowd rapport.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keto said:


> Love watching pretty much everything and anything he does. Great player but also a great sense of humour and great at crowd rapport.


Great !! Many thanks for posting this. 

keto wrapped it up very well in his post, IMO. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Finally found a few minutes to watch. He really is a fabulous entertainer - and so passionate about the instrument. Thanks!


----------



## Shaun Letang (Jun 28, 2013)

Some good tips, he's a good player as well. His first song got the heart racing.


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

I never get tired of hearing him play, and he's one of those guys I never get tired of listening to him talk and teach. He's never boring.


----------



## Stringtown (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for the post! Very informative!


----------



## lchender (Dec 6, 2011)

very cool! thanks for posting!


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

My favourite ever concert was a Tommy Emmanuel gig in a small basement club in Sydney, Australia. I am not even that much into acoustic music compared to full band rock, but man, that guy was amazing. He did a three hour set (including a song I requested) and I would have happily listened until dawn.


----------

